

Ask HN: Online undergraduate programs for web development? - sbjustin

I've looked around but have had a hard time finding online programs for a bachelors degree in web development.  Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.
======
kellros
Just my opinion, but I don't think you'll find any. Bachelor degrees are
usually broad-focus while web development is rather narrow. Your best bet
would be to do certifications that contribute credit towards your degree (ex.
in South Africa it's called SAQA credits). Good luck!

